# So Confused - Help?



## DaisyDee (Nov 2, 2009)

Hello Everyone, 
I was wondering if anyone would be willing share some stories or experiences of doing DE treatment here in the UK vs Abroad.  I just dont know which way to turn and was hoping that some testimonies from some people may help to sway us one way or another.  
My DH and I have had several BFN treatments here in the UK and a BFP but sadly we miscarried.  Although our treatment has been fine we have never really felt individual - more like a number waiting our turn.  So we are thinking that if we go down the DE route perhaps we should look elsewhere.........abroad??  Any recommendations of clinics in the UK? And any suggestions on clinics in Europe - I hear that Reprofit and clinics in Spain are good?  I have no idea about UK clinics for DE treatment.
Any help/advise will be much appreciate
Thank you
DD


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

I had a cycle in Spain and you do have to contend with language difficulties/barriers despite having a co-ordinator who translated the Dr and nurses couldn't speak English and we spoke no Spanish.

Have  a look on the treatment abroad thread.
L x


----------



## olivia m (Jun 24, 2004)

Hi DaisyDee
I am so sorry you have not had the personal treatment everyone deserves when having fertility difficulties.  It is so horrible just to be treated as a number.  Going abroad is very tempting I know, particularly as many people do speak highly of the personal care they feel they have received...in contrast to UK clinics.
However, if you can stay in the UK then any child you do have will have choices and rights available to them that are just not there for children conceived in most places abroad.
It's a difficult one and hard to think about long term implications when just getting (and staying) pregnant seems such an unreachable goal, but if you can keep the long view in mind then your child will have open instead of closed doors ahead of them.
With very best wishes for the future
Olivia


----------



## suitcase of dreams (Oct 7, 2007)

Will PM you Daisy....


----------

